# 1900's competion tandam



## redline1968 (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought to show my racing tandem.   it's men /men with rear stear I have some of the missing parts. it has no name tag. anybody out there recognize it or know who made it that would be great. let see some of your tandems. THEY ARE COOL.


----------



## cinelliphyle (Jun 11, 2009)

*very nice, but not a race bike*

a very cool machine, but not likely a race machine. the rear steer mechanism is a clear indicator that this bike was not for use on a track. There is just no way any track competitor would want the guy behind doing the piloting.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 11, 2009)

i thouht that also but the front also steers.  it seems to be odd that the bike was bought for just men only it seems plausable that in long term event, the person can rest while th other can steer.   during my reaserch ,i found photos of men on tandams racing. in any case it is cool.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 11, 2009)

i checked the website for you to read it is www.bikefourms.net.  it in the archive of tandam history.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 11, 2009)

my mistake it is www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-97882.hmtl


----------

